# Big 10 Network on Dish TV



## fordi (Sep 5, 2007)

Have we lost any hope on the Big 10 Network this year?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

No


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

fordi said:


> Have we lost any hope on the Big 10 Network this year?





colavsfaninnwia said:


> No


Does that mean you have not lost hope?

Or do you think the BTN is not commign to Dish Nework this year...


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

I lost hope, that's why I switched to D*.


----------



## ppauldune (Sep 6, 2007)

Just heard that Big Ten Network has showed
up on Sat 110 TP 12486 channels 439-443
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

ppauldune said:


> Just heard that Big Ten Network has showed
> up on Sat 110 TP 12486 channels 439-443
> Can anyone confirm this?


Its up and on right now! 
Thanks Charlie!


----------



## hokie93 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes now i can have even more college football in hd!!!!


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

hokie93 said:


> Yes now i can have even more college football in hd!!!!


Yeah all this almost makes up for Dish REFUSING to give me my RSN in HD!
(almost).:nono:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Regular Big 10 games on channels 439-443 and a few HD games on channel 9467 this week. Next week they promise all of them. My guess is on the new HD PPV channels launching on the 12th.

Big 10 Network is avaiable to all AT100 subscrubers through the football post-season when it will revert to a regional channel available to all AT100 subscribers who reside in a state that is home to a Big 10 school.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

fordi said:


> Have we lost any hope on the Big 10 Network this year?


If we have forget it. It's on right now, I'm lookin' at it.

This doesn't help me get any Fresno State games though.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Does that mean you have not lost hope?
> 
> Or do you think the BTN is not commign to Dish Nework this year...


I meant to say i did not loose hope, because of what I saw in the uplink activities, and now its on so all lost hope is found.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Art7220 said:


> If we have forget it. It's on right now, I'm lookin' at it.
> 
> This doesn't help me get any Fresno State games though.


Looks like the Bulldogs are on FSN-HD this week, and ESPN next week.

http://www.lsufootball.net/tvschedule.htm

They are 17.5 point underdogs @Texas A&M this week. Are they that bad this year?


----------

